# Craftsmans' Delight



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

This one's definitely on my list. I just finished reading a book with that staircase banister pictured. Evidently, the Stickley log house was originally designed to be a clubhouse or bunk house, and not intended for the Stickley family. He wanted to build a huge three story building on the property, but it never materialized. The book is Stickley a Complex Fate by Barry Sanders if anyone is interested. It doesn't paint Stickley in the best light, but a fascinating read none the less.

I bet you learned a bunch of interesting facts on your visit.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Luddite (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow! Sounds like a great pilgrimage. Looking forward to see what you come up with. 
We've done a few of the Green & Green homes but seeing the farm would be an experience.
Since I rarely go west of the Colorado and east of the Rio Grande I'd have to think about it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

This is a great place. My youngest cousin is the Executive Director there, so I may be a little biased, especially considering I have never been there! Did I mention my cousin is the Executive Director? Everyone should go there and donate money!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

More pictures??? You are talking about Stickley after all. We want MORE pictures!!!!!!

I'm hoping to get to the Frank Lloyd Wright Oak Park Studio over Labor Day weekend when we are in Chicago. Might be an uphill battle with my daughters who just want to shop.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Definitely on my list to visit also, in the mean time, come on more pic's of the pieces, please!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Willie, we were told that he wanted to start a school for boys that would teach the usual 3Rs plus woodworking. There are 2 additional smaller buildings that I think were meant to be dormitories. He was like so many entrepreneurs-great ideas but somewhat lacking in money management.

Terry, if you decide to go there, drop by my shop; I'm only about 4-5 hours away.

Sawdust, would it be okay with your cousin if I post additional pix here? They say that pix are only permitted for personal use and I am not sure how personal posting them here would be.


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

> Willie, we were told that he wanted to start a school for boys that would teach the usual 3Rs plus woodworking. There are 2 additional smaller buildings that I think were meant to be dormitories. He was like so many entrepreneurs-great ideas but somewhat lacking in money management.
> 
> Terry, if you decide to go there, drop by my shop; I m only about 4-5 hours away.
> 
> ...


Let me check with her, and get back to you. I've been surprised at the level of notoriety and interest expressed here.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I thought your last name was "Style" 8^)

If I ever got out East I'd love to prowl around those fantastic museums like the one shown here, See the art in-situ.


----------

